#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται Fespa V15 Tekton V15 7.0.0.16

## iliascivp

Πωλείται το εν λόγω λογισμικό στην τιμή *3.500€*, τιμή συζητήσιμη. Περιλαμβάνει cad organizer, διαστασιολόγιση μεταλλικών στοιχείων και στοιχείων από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, διαστασιολόγιση μεταλλικών συνδέσεων, TEKTON. 

Για πληροφορίες επικοινωνείστε στο 69******* ή στο katerina_kazanopoulou@hotmail.com

----------

